# Does IMAX 3D have cross talk/ghosting?



## granville (Feb 21, 2012)

Basically i have a question for those whom have experience in the matter. I've only ever experienced 3D films on a theater size screen in theme parks, specifically at Disney World. Issue is that i get severe ghosting/cross talk in most of them, where even when i'm wearing the glasses, i still see a double image. It does pop out and it does have depth, it's just that in some cases, i still see a separate ghost image.

I'll mention that i also own a Nintendo 3DS. Only in some games do i get bad ghosting (where the 3D seems poorly implemented).

My question here is in regards to Imax 3D. I do have a theater pretty near where i live and i'm considering trying out a 3D movie at it (i've never seen an Imax film either). Will i experience the same problem of ghosting/cross talk in Imax 3D as i do in the sort of 3D used at theme parks? I don't wish to go into a 3D Imax movie only to find myself dizzy from that sort of thing the whole way through it.

And since we're on the subject, would this also be the same on RealD 3D films as well? I mean 3D movies in theaters that aren't Imax but just normal resolution and size.

Sadly it's apparently all or nothing as well. I can't see an Imax film without the 3D, the theater doesn't seem to screen movies in just 2D Imax, only 3D Imax.


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2012)

You may get ghosting and crosstalk if the glasses are smudged and greasy. Smudges mess up the polarized filters and let both of the images through in places. That's the main cause for ghosting in IMAX. So take some glasses-cleaner fluid and a cloth with you, just in case.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2012)

The 3D for Imax 3D movies is of a higher quality than the 3DS', so that doesn't tend to be a problem (or at least, one I've really noticed). Like Veho said, the glasses would be the most likely source of any problems.


----------



## granville (Feb 24, 2012)

Well as i said, i don't have the ghosting issue in 3DS games unless there's something seriously wrong with the effect itself. For instance, MGS3D and Mario 3D Land are devoid of the issue. Same goes for RE:Revelations. But Rayman 3D had tons of it during cutscenes, in fact during those scenes the effect essentially doesn't even work at all. Gameplay works fine in it though.

It's the theater 3D i'm concerned about. Like i said, i'm basing it off of the 3D seen at those Disney attractions at the theme parks. I get massive ghosting at those.

I will take some cleaner with me though if i ever go to one.


----------

